# Phrag. Allison Strohm (kovachii x Living Fire)



## Drorchid (Feb 3, 2009)

Below are some pictures of our first Phrag. Allison Strohm to bloom. I actually like it better than the pictures that I have seen of this cross. The flowers are bright lipstick red in color, with being lighter towards the center. The shape isn't too bad either (compared to other pictures that I have seen). 

I was fortunate to finally have seen a Phrag kovachii in person at the Madison show (Displayed by Chuck Acker) It sure is amazing to see it in person (You can see pictures posted by some other people). By the way it was good to see some slippertalk people at the show there too ! (including Goldenrose, Ernie, GaryB and JBLansford).

















Robert


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 3, 2009)

This is a lovely flower and there should be some excellent progeny from this cross. Phrag kovachii seems to be recessive for color but obviously strongly influential in increasing the size of the flowers. The plant size seems to be similar to Phrag Jason Fischer. The back crosses to PK should be quite nice and interesting.


----------



## Hien (Feb 3, 2009)

Stunning flower. Specially the color


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 3, 2009)

Pk might actually be amplifing the other parents colors which is a good thing. It definitely passes on shape and size. Very nice Robert


----------



## John M (Feb 3, 2009)

This is very nice, Robert! I always open your photo threads with eager anticipation. You never fail to show us something spectacular! Thanks!



slippertalker said:


> The back crosses to PK should be quite nice and interesting.



That was my first thought. Now to cross it back to kovachii and hopefully, produce giant red flowers of good form!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2009)

f'in' system admins! 
Finally! thanx for posting. Pk hybrids so far [except for the doggy x longifolium] ssem to be living up to the hype.


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice!
Thanks!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 3, 2009)

This is 3N, right? Will you be able to use it in breeding??


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2009)

Why would it be 3N?


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 3, 2009)

Scooby5757 said:


> This is 3N, right? Will you be able to use it in breeding??



Yes, unfortunately you are correct. When they made the cross they used a 4N Living Fire. I might be able to cross it onto one of our 4N plants (say besseae 'Rob's Choice'), but the chance that it will breed are slim, and even if it does breed usually the offspring will be dead ends. I personally would have stayed with 2N parents, and perhaps converted the offspring to 4N.

Robert


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 3, 2009)

I do think this is the best one I have seen of this cross!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 3, 2009)

I have met Allison Strohm on a number of occasions, and all of you who have bought flasks of kovachii from Piping Rock should thank her. She was the tech in the lab (in an undisclosed location in WI) that did much of the physical replating. Most of the kovachii flasks were replated 3 or 4 times before the final replate was ready. So if you have seedlings of kovachii hybrids or the species from Piping Rock, she likely handled them more than once. I will try to make sure she see's this.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2009)

Good for you, Leo!

Robert, that is a gorgeous red. I love the pouch and the two-tone petals. And it's the first bloom so can only get better.


----------



## toddybear (Feb 3, 2009)

Simply stunning!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 3, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> I have met Allison Strohm on a number of occasions, and all of you who have bought flasks of kovachii from Piping Rock should thank her. She was the tech in the lab (in an undisclosed location in WI) that did much of the physical replating. Most of the kovachii flasks were replated 3 or 4 times before the final replate was ready. So if you have seedlings of kovachii hybrids or the species from Piping Rock, she likely handled them more than once. I will try to make sure she see's this.



Neat story, thanks for posting.

GORGEOUS bloom. The color is amazing. :drool:


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2009)

Robert, looking at this flower I would be tempted to try the pollen and flower for breeding. It just has that appearance that either the flower OR the pollen may be fertile probably not both. I would try the pollen onto a known good pod parent and the flower with a good pollen donor.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 3, 2009)

Note the dimples on the side of the pouch in back (peaking out on the right a little). Pk seems to give this trait. All the hybrids I've seen with Pk have it and there was a big discussion about it in DC at the Paph forum last year. 

-Ernie


----------



## P-chan (Feb 4, 2009)

It's beautiful!:clap:Breathtaking color!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd try to breed w/ it anyway! 
Anyway, nice [short term] results! 


Drorchid said:


> Yes, unfortunately you are correct. When they made the cross they used a 4N Living Fire.
> Robert


----------



## P-chan (Feb 4, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> I have met Allison Strohm on a number of occasions, and all of you who have bought flasks of kovachii from Piping Rock should thank her. She was the tech in the lab (in an undisclosed location in WI) that did much of the physical replating. Most of the kovachii flasks were replated 3 or 4 times before the final replate was ready. So if you have seedlings of kovachii hybrids or the species from Piping Rock, she likely handled them more than once. I will try to make sure she see's this.



Cool! I have one of Glens' kovachii's! It's very interesting to know.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 4, 2009)

:clap: :drool: I hope mine turns out this nice! 
Thanks for the history lesson Leo, we can always count on you!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 4, 2009)

Superb!!!!!!


----------



## Elena (Feb 4, 2009)

That is stunning!


----------

